#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  JBL (Zelfbouw) + Amcron Versterker

## -Dj-

Ok, mijn geluidsetje ook maar... sorry voor slechte kwaliteit maar tis nie anders  :Smile: 























..

2 JBL Zelfbouw boxen .. 400 W iedere kant 102 dB rendement 110 cm hoog.

Amcron (Crown) versterker van 1100 W in mono.



-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Dit vind ik altijd moeilijk hè, commentaar geven op een foto van iets wat iemand met veel liefde in mekaar heeft gestoken, maarja, hier gaan we : 'k Had eigenlijk liever een rooster over de hele voorkant gezien en speakerschuim, en ten tweede : Leer AUB kabels oprollen !! Met deze manier verniel je ze gewoon...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## EP Woody

Hoe doe jij het dan????

Zo doe ik het meestal:
aantal keer dubbel "vouwen" en dan een knup erin???

En als het kabels van Dave zijn, dan maak ik er lussen van zo dat je een grote O krijgt. en dan met klitteband vastmaken.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Dave

Je kan mij echt pissig maken door kabels verkeerd op te rollen. Een slagje is niet zo erg, maar ik moet geen spagetti.
T'is maar dat je het weet.<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## EP Woody

Dus ik mag het ook op mijn manier oprollen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Als ze bij een verhuurbedrijf zien dat je kabels dubbel vouwt en zo in de case gooit, kan het goed zijn dat ze je ofwel buitengooien, ofwel alleen nog maar speakers laten sjouwen.
Kabels rol je op in een grote O, zonder een knoop in te leggen (als het echt niet anders kan mag je het doen, maar ZEKER NIET bij videokabel, als daar lucht in komt blaast ie zichzelf op). Gewoon met het klittebandje bij elkaar houden, en zeker niet beginnen vouwen of knopen.


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## EP Woody

Het bedrijf waar ik werk wil het alleen maar op die manier hebben. Zodat het wat minder zooi in de kisten geeft. 

Ook haal je ze dan makkelijk uit elkaar(vind ik). 

Maarja smaken verschillen. En btw. ik werk nooit met Video dus ook geen videokabels.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Vreemd bedrijf...
Spaart wel wat plaats uit in je kabelcases, maar makkelijker af te rollen is het zeker niet, en je kabels blijven ook nooit meer mooi plat liggen op een podium o.i.d. (lekker veilig voor de feestgangers/acteurs <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)


mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## EP Woody

Doe geen Theater/dixos met die zooi.

Dus alleen de bandleden hebben er last van. hehe [})]

en het ligt toch altijd achter de monitoren/gitaaramps langs, dus met heeft er nooit last van.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Tja, dàt is pas profesionaliteit... "Alleen de bandleden hebben er last van"...

Maarja, jij hebt jouw mening, ik de mijne

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## -Dj-

Ja ik had ie kabels ff snel opgerold voor de foto want ze zaten er eerst nog op. Maar ja ik zal er aan denken, en ff [on-topic] blijven plz.

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Dat mooi oprollen mag je nu wel vergeten denk ik, als je ze zo een paar uurtjes hebt laten liggen...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## -Dj-

Hoezo ?? Ze zijn toch redelijk opgerold ??

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Dave

Pak maar een colafles van 2 liter en hang de hele meuk maar uit het raam. Anders krijg je ze niet zo mooi meer als dat ze waren. (Nieuw bedoel ik)

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:
> Hoezo ?? Ze zijn toch redelijk opgerold ??
> 
> -----------------------
> Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.



WHAHAHAHAHA, wat 'n onzin
Kabel moet je met liefde behandelen zeg ik altijd.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## -Dj-

Misschien lijkt het  op de foto lelijk op gerold maar tis het nie..tus gewoon normaal opgerold..

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Niek...

nou te gek, die kabels. Wel fatsoenlijk oprollen, maar da's nu ff bijzaak. ff wat over die boxen: zoals stijn al zegt: die speakerdingen weg, schuim ervoor en een strak EAW rooster, dan zien ze er niet alleen stukken beter uit maar zijn ze ook ineens meer waard.
Zeg -DJ-: ik neem ff aan dat jij nog geen mega aanhanger, bakwagen, o.i.d. voor de deur hebt staan, dus hoe ga jij deze boxen tillen/slepen/vervoeren/op subs zetten?

zeg: ben je niet bekend met speakon en het doorprikken ervan?

Greetz Niek

----------


## djdabounce

Ik heb een paar vragen:
Waarom heb je een XLR aansluiting achterin en geen Speakon?
Hoeveel weegt die versterker wel niet?
Wat voor een subs je hieronder of komt er genoeg bas uit die dingen?
Dat zijn toch 10" en 8" speakers die erin zitten of niet?
Verders als je er 1 groot rooster voor zet ziet het er denk in beter uit, ik zou daar echt maar over nadenken.


Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hahahaha, zelfs op die foto kun je zien dat die kabels nou niet echt fatsoenlijk zijn opgerold hoor!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Heeft niets met de kwaliteit van de foto's te maken<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik het met de andere eens over dat schuim/speakergaas. Maare ik vind het er toch netjes uitzien hoor, die zelfbouwkasten! Heb je ze zelf gebouwd??


Groeten, Remco

----------


## -Dj-

Ik heb een paar vragen:
Waarom heb je een XLR aansluiting achterin en geen Speakon?

Ik heb ooit ergens op een forum gevraagd welke het beste waren en ze zeiden dus XLR ben ik maar van uit gegaan.
 --------
Hoeveel weegt die versterker wel niet?
Kilootje of 15  :Smile: 

Wat voor een subs je hieronder of komt er genoeg bas uit die dingen?
Komt een super bass uit man ! Geen subs nodig (draai ok niet op grote feesten tot 75 man zeg maar, en dat is met dit setje super te doen.
----
Dat zijn toch 10" en 8" speakers die erin zitten of niet?

Maak er maar een 12" van voor de bovenste en een 15" voor die onderste.
----

Verders als je er 1 groot rooster voor zet ziet het er denk in beter uit, ik zou daar echt maar over nadenken.

Er heeft 1 groot rooster voor gezeten die heb ik hier ook nog liggen, maar vond zo veel mooier er uit zien. Alleen komt er meer stof op maar zit normaal toch nog een doek om heen als ze stil staan (dus nie aan het werk zijn)


-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> Hahahaha, zelfs op die foto kun je zien dat die kabels nou niet echt fatsoenlijk zijn opgerold hoor!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
> 
> Heeft niets met de kwaliteit van de foto's te maken<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Ik het met de andere eens over dat schuim/speakergaas. Maare ik vind het er toch netjes uitzien hoor, die zelfbouwkasten! Heb je ze zelf gebouwd??
> 
> 
> Groeten, Remco



Ja zelf gebouwd. Wel hulp gehad van een kennis van mij die heeft ut namelijk al vaker gedaan/.

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> nou te gek, die kabels. Wel fatsoenlijk oprollen, maar da's nu ff bijzaak. ff wat over die boxen: zoals stijn al zegt: die speakerdingen weg, schuim ervoor en een strak EAW rooster, dan zien ze er niet alleen stukken beter uit maar zijn ze ook ineens meer waard.
> Zeg -DJ-: ik neem ff aan dat jij nog geen mega aanhanger, bakwagen, o.i.d. voor de deur hebt staan, dus hoe ga jij deze boxen tillen/slepen/vervoeren/op subs zetten?
> 
> zeg: ben je niet bekend met speakon en het doorprikken ervan?
> 
> Greetz Niek



We hebben een bestelwagen en daar passen ze in ! Vervoer ik al mijn spullen in. Geen subs nodig want komt goede bass uit, en ik draai maar voor feesten tot 75 man. Dus is het niet echt nodig.

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Contour

Hallo Dj,

Speakon is relatief "nieuw" en tegenwoordig de standaad. Veel mensen realiseren zich volgens mij niet dat speakon goedkoper is dan een goede XLR connenctor. Zelfs DAP gebruikt speakon. 

Ik zou wel de XLR connectors monteren mbv een stalen inbouwplaatje. Dit plaatje kun je dan in de kast schroeven/poppen en zorgt ervoor dat je de XLR connector niet zo gemakkelijk meer uit het hout kunt trekken.

Zit er in die kasten trouwens een 2426 of 2420 driver?

MVG Contour

----------


## Music Power

Lekker opgevouwen die kabels <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Speakon bestaat al sinds 1989, toen was ie wel groen, maar het principe van de NL4C was er toen al.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Trouwens, Speakon is NIET goedkoper dan een neutrik XLR

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Contour

Hallo Stijntje

Het hangt er heel erg vanaf waar je je spullen koopt. Ik kocht recent een Neutrik speakon 2-polig stekker voor circa Fl. 6,- waarschijnlijk nog wel minder. Een XLR van Neutrik koste bij hetzelfde bedrijf rond de 8 gulden.

Wanneer je dit niet gelooft sla er dan eens de catalogus van Conrad(!) op na en vergelijk zelf de prijzen van de Neutrik XLR en speakon connectoren. 

De 2-polige connector is wel een stuk goedkoper dan de 4-polige.

MVG Contour

----------


## Music Power

Ja maar een 2 polige speakon is ook zwaar klote om open te krijgen. En de vergrendeling van een 4 polige is toch wel ff een stukkie beter.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Contour

De volgende prijzen komen van www.newline.nl

Speakon Chassisdeel NL4MP           f 3,88 / € 1,76
XLR NC3MD-L-1 Male Chassis D-type   f 7,89 / € 3,58
NC3FD-L-1 Female Chassis D-type     f 8,56 / € 3,88

NC3FX Female Kabeldeel              f 7,74 / € 3,51
NC3MX Male Kabeldeel                f 6,46 / € 2,93
Speakon 2P plug ( NEW )             f 7,25 / € 3,29 

Zoals je kunt zien schelen de stekkers niet veel. De speakon chassisdelen (voor in de kast) zijn zelfs een stuk goedkoper dan de XLR. Ik heb het inderdaad wel over de 2-polige speakons!

MVG Contour

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

2 polig sucks, en is geen standaard, afblijven van die rommel

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## TB

ff tussendoor,

Zit er nog verschil in geluidskwaliteit, speakon of xlr???

TB

----------


## EP Woody

XLR/Speakon maakt voor de geluidskwaliteit niet uit.

Wat ik persoonlijk wel vind is dat de XLR het vermogen makkelijker kan overdragen. Omdat het female "gat" (ken ff geen andere term ervoor.) er helemaal met metaal om de pool heen zit in tegenstelling tot Speakon. Daar zit het er tegenaan van de zijkant.

Toch gebruik ik liever Speakon. 4polige. Kan je meteen Laag+Mid/hoog door 1 kabel sturen ge biamped. En het zit beter vast in de chassisdeel.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

door 'n speakon kan toevallig wel 30 Ampère, moet je met 'n xlr niet proberen...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Trouwens XLR kan geen fatsoenlijke kabel door, en de pinnetjes zijn veel dunner dan de contacten van speakon (jawel EP woody, die zitten er half rond) En heb je de soldeerschelpjes van een xlr al n's gezien ? zielig toch...

Geen twijfel : Speakon is the best.

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Welke speakerkabel is dat trouwens ? enneuh, ik zie toch geen DAP-con's hè ?

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Arie de W

Kan je het ontwerp van die speakers is niet op internet zetten ik vind ze eigenlijk wel interesant (omdat ik van knutselen hou)

Arie

----------


## Destiny

Ja, pb audio bijvoorbeeld. 

Ik had denk ik ook die voorkanten zwart gemaakt. Dat doet volgens mij al een heleboel voor het aangezicht. De kwaliteit is natuurlijk wel het belangrijkste, maar de netheid van je show moet toch ook wel een beetje hoog zijn vind ik. Als je de oude foto's van ons ziet is de netheid trouwens ook heel slecht hoor, maar hebben sinds kort een discobar!!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: 

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## FiëstaLj

Uit welk jaar (voor christus neem ik aan) is die versterker trouwens ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## -Dj-

296 jaar voor de Dino's

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## djdabounce

Zoals gezegd ik draai liever met speakon.
Ze zijn wel storingsgevoeliger maar, als er wat is kun je de speakon makkelijker repareren als de XLR(Dan zit je direct met de soldeerbout te kloten)

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Moet je mij n's uitleggen wat er nou storingsgevoelig is aan 'n speakon...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Contour

Ter aanvulling er bestaan ook XLR stekkers die gemaakt zijn voor een grotere kabeldoorsnede tot ongeveer 12mm.

Ik denk niet dat er iemand is die durft te beweren dat een schroefverbinding een beter contact levert dan een soldeerverbinding. 

2.5mm2 solderen aan een XLR is lastig maar op zich wel te doen. 1.5mm2 is echt een fluitje van een cent.

MVG Contour

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: Trouwens, Speakon is NIET goedkoper dan een neutrik XLR



Alhoewel dit nu al vaak weerlegd is wil ik alleen ff melden dat kwaliteit ook geld kost. Zo heb je wel de standaard!
Ook al kostte een speakon connector 5 tientjes p/st, dan kwamen er nog in! Want ze zijn de standaard

Greetz Niek

----------


## Music Power

30 ampere door een speakon <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle> Je bedoelt zeker een powercon

Greetz...Frank

----------


## djdabounce

Als je goede dikke kabels gebruikt kan het bij speakon wel eens zijn dat ze los gaan zitten en zeg niet dat je dat nog nooit hebt gehad want dat geloof ik niet

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Reemski

Klopt Dabounce... 

Maar het wilt wel eens schelen als je ze zelf gewoon goed in elkaar zet. Vaak laten ze de afgestripte kabeltjes te lang waardoor de kabel uit de trekontlasting schiet....

Verder gebeurd het eigenlijk nauwelijks.

----------


## -Aart-

Hmz, , had een heel stukkie .. .. is nu opeens pleite. <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

In 't kort :
XLR is niet voor speakerverbindingen ontworpen, maar voor symmetrische signaalverbindingen. Vandaar metaal (afscherming) en weinig aanraakveiligheid.
Speacon is dat wel en is veel aanraakveiliger, geschikt voor dikkere bedrading, gemakkelijke schroefcontacten, luchtdicht(!) etc.  
Buiten dat heb je zo geen risico's meer met het verwisselen van dingen. Kan onder bepaalde omstandigheden heel naar zijn. 
Elektrisch is XLR beter (lagere overgangsweerstand) maar in de dagelijkse praktijk lijkt mij speacon 4 of 8P de enige goede optie.
Bedenk ook dat bij 1 Kwrms over 8 Ohm er toch zo'n 125 Vtt op je speakerleiding staat.  
Ik denk dat je best 30 A door 'n XLR krijgt, alleen de 4 ^2 aansluitkabel krijg je er nooit netjes in vast.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Speakon kan je continue 30 Ampère doorsturen per contact, Powercon laat 20 Ampère toe.
En als je kabel uit de speakon valt/komt, dan heb je ze slecht gemaakt.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## djdabounce

Het komt ook haast nooit voor maar als je de kabels intensief gebruikt dan komt het wel eens voor. Het is natuurlijk wel zo als je de afgestripte kabeltjes langer laat dan schieten ze er eerder uit en dat gebeurt niet zo snel als het vast is gesoldeert en dat was gewoon mijn punt.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Music Power

Whahahaahaha ga weg man stijn. wou je zeggen dat door een normale speakon meer stroom ken dan door een powerspeakon die er speciaal voor gemaakt is. Lijkt me niet he<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Ik weet het zelf niet hoor, maar ik kan me best voorstellen dat stijn gelijk heeft.

Door een beetje geluidsset gaat ook heel wat stroom, zo'n speakon moet dus ook heel wat kunnen hebben. Waarom ze dan powercon gemaakt hebben? Om geen 'powerkabel' in een 'speakerkabel' te douwen lijkt mij.

Magoe, kweet ut natuurlijk ook niet precies.

edit: powerspeakon, is da een opgefokte speakon?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz,
PB

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Frank, ik stel eens voor om op de site van Neutrik te gaan kijken vooraleer iemand af te blaffen...
Door een speakon gaan nl. hogere stroompieken dan de constante spanning door 'n powercon.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## EP Woody

Nog ff over het losschieten, 

Ik heb het ooit eens gehad toen ik ze nog niet voorgesoldeerd had. Daarna soldeer ik ze altijd voor voordat ze in de Speakon plug gaan. Sindsdien nooit meer last van gehad. 

Dus ff de blanke aders vertinnen en dan in de speakon steken en vastschroeven. Gaat zelden los.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## FiëstaLj

Wat frank volgens mij vergeet is dat een powercon (ja dit is een aftreksel van de speakon alleen bedoelt voor netspanning en is het hele ontwerp zo gemaakt dat je hem niet in een speakon krijgt) bedoelt is voor netspanning dus...

230 V is dat !

speakers krijgen geen 230 V te verdragen... eerder 120 V of zo...
En dan moet er dus meer stroom (ampere) doorheen..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Reemski

Er worden hier inderdaad wat begrippen door elkaar gehaald geloof ik. 

Powercon is het blauwe broertje van speakon, en speciaal gemaakt voor de 220 aansluiting van apperatuur. Waarom ze dit gedaan hebben: Logisch. De oude "euro" aansluiting (met die 3 pinnen, vaak achterin mengtafels ,versterkers, licht, e.d.) schiet er zo uit, wat met de speakon niet meer gebeurt. En natuurlijk wil je niet per ongeluk 220 op je speakers zetten dus hebben ze een variant gemaakt op de speakon.

Qua voltages en amperages zal het tussen beidde denk ik niet veel schelen. De fabrikant zal wel gek zijn om verschillende diktes voor de pinnen te gebruiken, veel te veel produktiekosten. 

Tevens: Als je deze stekkers koopt, dan krijg je er kleine koperen busjes bij. Steek je draaduiteinde in zo'n busje, doe er wat soldeer bij. Maak hem vast aan de stekker en hij komt gegarandeerd niet meer los. 

M.v.g, Remy.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Tevens: Als je deze stekkers koopt, dan krijg je er kleine koperen busjes bij. Steek je draaduiteinde in zo'n busje, doe er wat soldeer bij. Maak hem vast aan de stekker en hij komt gegarandeerd niet meer los.



Of knijp het busje (off: adereindhuls) kapot, liefst met de : JAWEL adereindhulstang.

DatDootze!

Wat dacht je dat mijn URL was ???Iets met ******** enzo!!!

----------


## Contour

Hoewel speakon de standaard is zijn er zelfs bij de grote merken nog wel eens XLR te vinden als speakeraansluiting. Als ik me niet vergis bijvoorbeeld bij Turbosound de 21" en 24" subkast.

Ik heb goede ervaringen met zowel Neutrik XLR en Speakon. klein nadeel van speakon dat de chassisdelen zwart zijn en dat is optisch minder mooi in een blauwe flightcase speakerkast. Dan vind ik een XLR beter aansluiten bij de afwerking van de kast. Sommige mensen zullen een blauwe kast met flightcase en zwarte aansluitngen wel mooi vinden ik dus niet, idd peroonlijke smaak valt niet over te twisten  :Smile: 

MVG Contour

----------


## FiëstaLj

Er komt toch een zwarte schotel achterin die kast... dan maakt een zwarte speakon ook niks meer uit

toch ??

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## FiëstaLj

&lt; OFFTOPIC MODE ON &gt;
Over grote subs gesproken.....

laatst was een jochie mij onder een show aan het vertellen over zijn 28" inch basspeaker die hij voor zijn drive-in disco gebruikte....


leuk als je pech hebt met de vrachtwagen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

&lt; OFFTOPIC MODE OFF &gt;


Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Music Power

Ja sorry mensen. Had ff neit na gedacht dat je bij speakon's een minder hoge spanning hebt dan bij powercons. Waardoor je ampere's dus hoger kennen zijn wil je het zelfde aantal VA halu

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Whahahaahaha ga weg man stijn. wou je zeggen dat door een normale speakon meer stroom ken dan door een powerspeakon die er speciaal voor gemaakt is. Lijkt me niet he<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hier zijn de Neutrik quotes:

XLR-3: 16Aeff
XLR-4: 10Aeff
XLR-5: 7.5Aeff
Speakon-4: 30Aeff (40A for 1 minute).
Speakon-2: Geen idee (gebruik ze niet), zal wel hetzelfde zijn.
PowerCon: 20Aeff.

(Alle getallen gelden per pen)

Voordelen Speakon:
- Handig bij 2-weg actief setje
- Zeer lage contact weerstand
- "De standaard" voor speakers

Nadelen Speakon:
- Kunststof stekker is nauwelijks roadproof,beetje rouwdouwer ontkoppelt hem zonder de "lock" aan te trekken (en sloopt daarmee het chassisdeel)
- "Lock" palletje wil nogal eens defect/zoek raken (maar het is al een STUK beter dan die oude twistlocks (die deden namelijk helemaal niets na een paar keer gebruik)).

Natuurlijk zijn er ook speaker multipins die wel stevig zijn. Deze zie je, i.h.a., echter alleen op de $$$ sets.

Bij een standaard XLR-3 moet je HEEL VEEL moeite doen om er een 2x2.5mm^2 in te stoppen. Ook loop je de kans dat (door de dikte van de draad) bij de female de pennen eruit getrokken worden. Een 2x1.5mm^2 past meestal prima in een XLR-3 connector.

Zelf gebruik ik altijd XLR's bij speakersystemen die langs voetbalvelden e.d. geplaatst worden. Ik werd namelijk een beetje zat van de koppelstukjes die steeds "geleend" werden. Sommigen lossen dit op door haspels te gebruiken (met daarin een chassisdeel) maar dit was, voor mij, geen optie. Vandaar de keuze van XLR-3.

Grotere setjes gebruiken, uiteraard, Speakon-4 connectoren.

Als ik echter in de toekomst weer van die "voetbalveldsetjes" maak dan komt er zeker GEEN XLR-3 in (maar mooi een XLR-4). Reden: Af en toe misbruiken mensen een microfoonkabel als speakerkabel. Niet echt lekker  :Wink: . Ook het feit dat ik de XLR-4 per 2 pennetjes parallel kan zetten lijkt me erg handig (redundantie).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## EP Woody

Of andersom nog leuker. Speaker voor Microfoon

Hoezo een tering herrie


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Bert

EP, het vertinnen van aders en dan in een schroefverbinding draaien is niet zo'n goed idee, tin is zacht en kruipt weg onder de druk van het imbusboutje, die je lekker strak kunt aandraaien, na een paar jaar krijg je ergens een kraakje in je geluid dat je niet makkelijk vindt.
Dus adereindhulsjes (mooi scrabblewoord<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) gebruiken met een tang die daarvoor geschikt is, voor vijf tientjes heb je er al één, en je bespaardt je zelf een hoop ellende.



It's only Rock 'n' Roll
But I like it

Grtz,
Bert.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Tja, die XLR 4 pen lijkt me zéér onhandig als speakerconnector, ten eerste heb je geen uitwisselbaarheid, ten tweede wordt 4 polige xlr gebruikt bij intercomsystemen. Trouwens het is niet zooooo 'n ramp als men es een mic-kabel gebruikt als speakerkabel.

(Trouwens beste mensen, ik benaltijd al hevige voorstander geweest van Cannon EP)

mvg,

Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Die versterker..........wil je me vertellen waar je die vandaan hebt?
Hij is namelijk origineel zilver!
Wij hebben er destijds 2 zwart gemoffeld!
En die hebben we 4 jaar geleden verkocht aan iemand uit de buurt!
laat ff weten...

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## WIZZ

He Drazz

Wou je ons nou gaan vertellen dat je die boxen zelf heb gebouwd???

Zo ver ik alles van je gehoord heb heb je ze 2ehands gekocht!!!

greetzzzzz wouter aarts

The Chance
Drive In Show

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> He Drazz
> 
> Wou je ons nou gaan vertellen dat je die boxen zelf heb gebouwd???
> 
> Zo ver ik alles van je gehoord heb heb je ze 2ehands gekocht!!!
> 
> greetzzzzz wouter aarts
> 
> ...





 :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


zijn toch al verkocht

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Tssssss, slaat dit dan op??





> citaat:
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ......
> 
> Maare ik vind het er toch netjes uitzien hoor, die zelfbouwkasten! Heb je ze zelf gebouwd??
> 
> 
> ...



goed bezig!


greetz,
PB

----------


## Ward

Die Amcron DC300 ... doe je die ooit nog eens weg: email mij even. Ik wil hem voor thuis gebruiken.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> Die Amcron DC300 ... doe je die ooit nog eens weg: email mij even. Ik wil hem voor thuis gebruiken.
> 
> Groet,
> Ward
> 
> Intervisual Laser Productions
> 
> -=(no link? see profile)=-




Ik heb het complete set al verkocht voor 1300,-

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Wie koopt zoiets ??

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hockeyclub misschien ? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## djdabounce

Fijn ben jij Stijn.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat er een beginnend drive-in blij mee is.
Dat zou ik voor een paar jaar wel zijn geweest. :Smile: 

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> Wie koopt zoiets ??
> 
> mvg,
> 
> 
> Stijn Vanstiphout,
> SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
> België
> ...




wie zeurt er zo ??

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## -Dj-

> citaat:
> Hockeyclub misschien ? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site




ja wie weet

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## moderator

Omdat de discussie allang niet meer over de foto's gaat, maar wel steeds grimmiger wordt.... topic voorzien van een slotje!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

